

Ask HN: Review my Nov sprint micro app, Markup Converter - carbon8

http://markupconverter.com/<p>The functionality is very simple: it's just a web service to convert markup from one format to another, usable via the web or through a simple API.<p>When deciding what to do for the sprint I realized that making something simple and useful would be the best approach for getting it done by the end of the month as a side project. This also gave me the opportunity to put to use a couple markup-related libraries I put together for other projects and work with MongoDB, which I had previously only used for email storage for a landing page. Most of the conversions in the app are done by the Haskell library Pandoc, but I'm also using Discount, Python's Docutils and Ruby's RedCloth for better support of certain markup languages. The next step will be exposing more options, eg, autolinking HTML, including headers for RTF, etc.<p>Anyway, it's not nearly as ambitious as many other projects, but I think some people might find it useful. Any thoughts?
======
olios
The google translator for markups. From my point of view, Some actual features
or interface design options from this Google translator could, may be, inspire
you as well. :)

~~~
carbon8
That's an insightful analogy. I hadn't really thought about it that way, but
you are absolutely right. I'll keep that in mind.

------
LeBlanc
Very cool! Congrats on launching something.

One thing I would absolutely love is a way to convert HTML into FBML, which is
currently just an awful awful process.

~~~
carbon8
Thanks! I'll definitely look into it and see if there's something I can do for
FBML.

------
carbon8
Clickable: <http://markupconverter.com/>

